# Is this good enough for my tank? [Heater]



## xHarold (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm getting a heater for my incoming 75 gallon tank. I'm planning to have it as an open top aquarium.

Heres the heater:
http://www.bigalspets.ca/jager-trutemp-submersible-heater-200-w.html

Should I get this or I can go away with the 150W version of it. This is the first time I'm buying a specific heater for my new coming tank and from the past I just get the size my aquarium needs but this time might aswell know the brands in case something happens in the future.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Depends on the temperature of the room the tank will be in. recommendations range from 3 to 5 watts per gallon. I would put two of those heaters in, one at each end.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

My 75g has 2x 100-watt heaters in it, and seems to maintain a nice steady temperature with ease.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

for a 75 I would do the 200 over the 150


----------



## xHarold (Sep 18, 2013)

Today I was visiting some LFS in Scarborough. I asked if they have Eheim Jager(to get a cheaper one than Big Als), but I came across another brand called Ebo Jager. They were telling Ebo is the only Jager heater they carry. My question is. Is this EBO Jagger reliable? Is there anyone using them here?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The EBO was the original, later became Eheim. Sounds like old stock, but many claim the original is superior to the Eheim version.


----------



## exv152 (Dec 1, 2012)

Ebo jager was bought by Eheim back in like 2005/06. But they were better quality than the eheim jagers replacements. But I'd be pretty skeptical of buying a ebo-jager in 2014. How old is that stock?


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

From personal experience I would go with 2x150 heaters, I use Fluval M 150's. I have just picked up a Fluval E heater at the Sarnia auction and have been using it for about a month and find it excellent, easy to set and displays water temperature and lets you know when it shuts down and won't over heat your tank.


----------

